# Propane tank or tanks on the stern



## urbanfood (Feb 22, 2011)

i'm in the process of purchasing a 77 newport 30 and it has a force 10 two burner/broiler propane stove. right now the previous owner just had the coleman bottles underneath. i'm going to be livingaboard and do not want the propane in the cabin.

i've been spending time researching lockers and i don't think that is for me. i think it easiest and safest and least expensive to attach to stern rail.

so my question is, would this setup work, it's a 6# propane tank and how long would that tank last? is one tank enough? i won't be using it for cabin heat (atleast not yet).

would you recommend installing two mounts and two tanks?

here' the mount;

Torrid: Rail Mount for Propane Tanks

secondly, here's the 6# worthington tank and there is a price difference, does one of them come with something the other doesnt?

Sure Marine Service, Inc. * Since 1972 * Marine Heating, Air Conditioning, and Galley Equipment

Worthington - Aluminum Refillable Propane Tank

thanks, david


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

6 lbs is not much. Besides when you run out during dinner it is convenient to have a 2nd tank to switch to.
I line aboard and have 2 10 lb composite tanks like these SEAWARD COMPOSITE PROPANE TANK 10LB (LC-10) Binnacle.com
They don't corrode, are as light as the aluminum tanks, and allow you to see how full they are. List to list price a lot less than the aluminum tanks. I paid about $130 for the tank I purchased most recently.
A 10 lb tank lasts me about 3 or 4 weeks but I cook a lot. If I had room I would have 2 20lb tanks.
Make sure you have a propane sniffer as well.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Looks like the same tank to me. Just that one is a better deal.

Are you going to have the regulator, solenoid valve etc. hanging off the tank on the sternrail? I would prefer to have all that stuff in a locker. But you definitely need to get those tanks out of the boat. And one 6# tank is not enough for a liveaboard.


----------



## urbanfood (Feb 22, 2011)

mitiempo,

i like that tank and found here in the states http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1|406|301237|322407&id=1038007 

nice price too.

how do you mount it? there doesn't seem to be a mounting bracket for the stern which is really what i need. i have an atomic gas engine so mounting the tanks in the lazarette or port underneath the cockpit is not an option. they really need to be mounted at the stern.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

One solution I have seen is to use a stainless fender holder mounted on the rail. A sunbrella cover protects the tank, regulator, and solenoid. 
Or the mount type you linked to should work. They have a lip to hold the bottom of the tank and a strap around it.


----------



## urbanfood (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks brian,

i think i'm going to go with 2 of the 6lb tanks with the a mount for each one. i like the lower profile of the tanks and if it gives me 3-4 weeks of propane (12# of propane), i'll be good. i plan on cooking alot as well.

i suppose i could have covers made for each one.

thanks, david


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Or you could mount them together and have a single cover made.


----------



## lickingcardboard (Oct 21, 2010)

I have been thinking about this for my trailer sail i have a Butane Cooktop i used on the road in my truck for all my cooking, and will carry this into the boat as well, but i am really looking into this for the boat. I like the Vertical Composite LP Gas Tank tank here and seeing as it will feed just a 2 burner cook top at the most should be more them enough for a solo sailer.

Now to start designing the system to keep the regulator and the tank on the stern rail. thanks for all the input from this and other threads here on SailNet.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

livkingcardboard
Who says it will only feed a 2 burner cooktop? The valve is the same on any size tank, as is the pressure both before and after the regulator. The tank you linked to is ths same as the 2 I have. Feeds a 3 burner with oven and a rail mounted BBQ.

But you will need a new stove. Your butane cooktop is not designed for propane which burns hotter. The reverse works though - butane into a propane stove.


----------



## dwentworth (Sep 8, 2007)

I am cruising (presently in Bora Bora) and have two fifteen pound bottles mounted at the stern rail. My propane bottles presently contain butane which is working fine in my Force 10 except for a little blackening of my cookware. I find two bottles work well. When one empties I switch to the other and fill the empty as soon as possible.


----------



## lickingcardboard (Oct 21, 2010)

mitiempo said:


> livkingcardboard
> Who says it will only feed a 2 burner cooktop?.


sorry for any confusion, i will only have a 2 burner cook top, and the cook top i get when i build the system will be for propane not butane. after all it is only have a 1976 Venture 25, not like i have room for or want to build in an oven too


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

There's two possible problems with rail mounted propane (basically, anything around the cockpit that is above the comings). If you have a leak, it can very easily fill the cockpit. The other problem is finding a good location for the solenoid. If it's not outside the boat (and where it won't leak into the cockpit) then you still have a possible problem.

That being said, I have seen many a propane tank mounted at the stern, on the cabin top, and on the rails. If you do a good install, have the solenoid and valve protected, then the chance of a leak is basically human error when connecting the tank to the valve.


----------



## lickingcardboard (Oct 21, 2010)

PBzeer, i understand the issues with Propane on the boat, and i will not install until i have a Safe as can be made ion my boat system. On the Venture 25 this might be a challenge, we will see after i get the rewiring done, and look at the Cooking Gas system. unless i go with a lighter then air gas.


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

Sure Marine (mentioned in the original post) has a very nice stern rail set up that includes the tank mount, regulator and solenoid, all built into a sturdy stainless holder. I have no affiliation with them, but when I was looking for a set up it was the best I found. I ended up going a different rout since my needs were modest and I did not need a big tank.
Sure Marine Service, Inc. * Since 1972 * Marine Heating, Air Conditioning, and Galley Equipment
Not cheep, but looks safe.


----------



## urbanfood (Feb 22, 2011)

baboon, that is a nice setup, i didn't see the whole package when i was looking, thanks for the link for that.

if i go with two 6# tanks how do i switch tanks? do i need a regulator and solenoid for both tanks?

also, if i wanted to add a stern rail BBQ (simple round one), how does all this connect? i envision a bunch of propane lines running astern and i'm not crazy about that idea. can someone post some pictures of their setup?

thanks, david


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't have a picture as I still have a locker to build.

The layout is a mounted regulator with a hose that is attached to the tank in use. After the regulator is the low pressure solenoid. From there it goes through a gland into the boat and there must be no connections all the way to the stove. 
For the BBQ a "T" fitting is used - either before or after the regulator depending on whether the BBQ has its own regulator.


----------



## urbanfood (Feb 22, 2011)

i just found this setup for a dual tank installation. this is exactly what i was looking for and i will be installing a propane detector, gas detector, and carbon monoxide detector all by fireboy. the diagram also shows the "t" for another appliance, great diagram;

http://www.fireboy-xintex.com/manuals/Dual Tank Illustrated Diagram.pdf


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You can either have a dual valve setup, or one valve and just swap the tanks. I use a single valve, as my locker is small and only holds a #10 and a #4.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

ABYC also requires a pressure gauge before the regulator - although not everyone has one and the Xintex diagrams don't show it.


----------

